# Flirt pole at Petsmart?



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I know I can make one, but have been crazy busy so I don't want to put another project in my plate. I have to drive by Petsmart this afternoon, and was wondering if anyone has seen on there.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nope but it is no project at all. Go to your farm store or tractor supply and get a cheap buggy whip. Tie toy one end. Viola. Flirt pole.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I have a tractor supply in my path this afternoon too. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Nope but it is no project at all. Go to your farm store or tractor supply and get a cheap buggy whip. Tie toy one end. Viola. Flirt pole.


Ditto! I know that they don't sell them at Petsmart (only the cat kind)
It would be much better if you made one.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you work this with pups? I am so worried about the sudden movements that he will injure his growing bones.
How do you actually work a GSD with this and at what age? I had one for a small breed puppy that worked.
When I tried it with WD, his killer instincts would have injured him I am afraid.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

if you can't find one in a store near you, they sell them on amazon...gotta love it for that, they sell EVERYTHING! i bought a lunge whip for like $15 and tied a toy to the end.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Do you work this with pups? I am so worried about the sudden movements that he will injure his growing bones.
> How do you actually work a GSD with this and at what age? I had one for a small breed puppy that worked.
> When I tried it with WD, his killer instincts would have injured him I am afraid.


I have often wondered this too. Curious to see the replies.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i would think it would be ok as long as you aren't making the pup jump or do sudden movements. i think running them in a circle at a reasonable pace would be safe. i'm even careful with my dog and he's 2.5 yrs...i'm afraid that he will slip and pull something because he can get intense at times.

using these also allows you to work on the "drop" command and other things as well. for example, i also practice impulse control with my dog. yes he gets to chase it, but sometimes he also has to sit and wait while i walk to another location before we start playing again. 

i'm sure somebody with more experience will chime in sooner or later. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

cta said:


> i also practice impulse control with my dog. yes he gets to chase it, but sometimes he also has to sit and wait while i walk to another location before we start playing again.
> 
> i'm sure somebody with more experience will chime in sooner or later. just my 2 cents.


Good idea! Normally I just let them chase it, but I think I'll try this. Also, my flirt pole is made from a fishing pole and one one those stuffing less toys you get at petco. Pretty low budget! I'm gonna come up with something a little more durable though, but for now it works.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Update: I couldn't find the buggy whip so we got a stock whip with a drop. It took a bit for the dog to get the idea, but she did and was exhausted after 15-20 minutes. 

I love that my even my 5 yr old can use it to exercise the dog.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Good idea! Normally I just let them chase it, but I think I'll try this. Also, my flirt pole is made from a fishing pole and one one those stuffing less toys you get at petco. Pretty low budget! I'm gonna come up with something a little more durable though, but for now it works.


seriously just order a lunge whip on amazon..super easy to find and they are pretty fast with the turn around time. they are extremely durable!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I like a lot of what I am reading about flirt poles - an alternative option for exercise, a safe outlet for prey drive, as well as the potential for lessons of impulse control and the "drop" command.

But since they're also used to "encourage" prey drive, is it still a good option if that's not what you're going for? I imagine it's okay as long as the dog is otherwise trained regarding when it is and is not appropriate to chase after something, but I want to make sure I wouldn't just be promoting a drive that I don't want strengthened. 

Thoughts?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

J-Boo said:


> I like a lot of what I am reading about flirt poles - an alternative option for exercise, a safe outlet for prey drive, as well as the potential for lessons of impulse control and the "drop" command.
> 
> But since they're also used to "encourage" prey drive, is it still a good option if that's not what you're going for? I imagine it's okay as long as the dog is otherwise trained regarding when it is and is not appropriate to chase after something, but I want to make sure I wouldn't just be promoting a drive that I don't want strengthened.
> 
> Thoughts?


I had the same concern as you initially, but I am finding that's it actually helpful. I am certainly no expert, but at least with Newlie, the prey drive is already there, big time, and I am not sure any reasonable thing I do is going to make much of a difference unless I start throwing 300 balls a day every day and keep him amped up all the time. I will be interested, though, in seeing what other people have to say about this because I certainly don't want to do something that will be detrimental to him in the long run.

His impulse control has improved so much with the use of a flirt pole. I try everything I can to try to make him break a sit or a down and honestly, it's getting harder and harder to do. I swing the toy right by his face, I jerk it across the floor to try to imitate a small critter making a run for it, I squeek the toy at him and I run by him dragging it behind me. (I actually feel kind of mean sometimes.) I can see his muscles jumping sometimes he wants so bad to take off. I have even seen him self-checking....For example, he will stand and then before I can say anything, he sits back down which I think is really remarkable.

By the way, before I bought a flirt pole, I thought I would see if Newlie liked it, so I made a ridiculous looking flirt pole out of two long shoestrings with a toy tied on the end. I am going to have to break down soon and buy him one when I get a minute.


----------



## Mumma1 (Jan 26, 2015)

I borrowed a friend's lunging whip and stuck a soft toy on the end and Oscar's been all over it the last few days! The flirt pole they sell at Pet Barn looks like Oscar could destroy it in 30 seconds. Plus, the lunging whip is way longer, so he has to do bigger circles. Easier on the joints.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've used a flirt pole (lunge whip) since mine was a little pup. Just be sure to keep it on the ground and don't require him to do sudden switch ups to try to catch it or to jump and you'll be fine.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I only needed a flirt pole to build prey drive in the most recent pup. If you are building drive, keep your sessions short and do not wear out the pup. (I'd not try to wear out my dog anyway. Pups can be full of it but that's part of the deal.)


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got this one off Amazon:






Darwin absolutely loves it, and it comes with an extra toy (please I bought 2 more toys) tires him out pretty quick. When he catches it he prances around all happy. Doing impulse control with him with it too. Currently has almost zero, but slowly getting there.


----------

